# Best use for a mall yet...



## bvibert (May 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zPOtJ_dk8w


----------



## mondeo (May 13, 2010)

I'm gonna have to disagree with you:


----------



## smitty77 (May 14, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with you:



+1.  While the bikes were cool, Top Gear was better.


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2010)

Too bad it's a Ford, at least it's a manual shift though...


----------

